# Old Consoles



## Bremond (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a fair collection of consoles gathering dust that i just cant give up.

Super Mario Brothers 3 just doesnt seem the same as a Virtual Console game on my Wii, i love to bust out the good old 8bit NES and its square controllers. a bit of a blow with the compressed air and shes all good.

Does anyone else have this terrible affliction?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have a fair few consoles stored in my loft and also going back to the Atari 800/400 computers, with N64 and Gamecube also from Nintendo, I also had the Panasonic 3DO and Sega Saturn/Dreamcast but those are no longer in my possession unfortunately, wish I would of kept the famicon and megadrive too


----------



## Bremond (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah N64 is still fun for a Goldeneye 4way battle, graphics dont look as good as they used to but i still love a proxy mine battle haha


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Goldeneye was one of my favourites with Pilot wings and diddy kong racing too :bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Super Mario Kart was the pinnacle of all racing games :devil:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Super Mario Kart was the pinnacle of all racing games :devil:


yep, have to admit Mario Kart was very addictive but then so was F-Zero :bigsmile:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I still have an Atari 7800 Master System, NES, Sega Genesis, N64, and Gamecube to go along with my Xbox 360 and PS3. They are all in fine working condition, and all hooked up to my HT system.

A 2 player game of Ms. Pacman on the Atari with the original controllers is still a good time.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes Steve, some of the most earlier games were more fun, classic space invaders and galaxian took many of my child hood hours away as well as Pacman!


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

SteveCallas said:


> I still have an Atari 7800 Master System, NES, Sega Genesis, N64, and Gamecube to go along with my Xbox 360 and PS3. They are all in fine working condition, and all hooked up to my HT system.
> 
> A 2 player game of Ms. Pacman on the Atari with the original controllers is still a good time.


Wow I thought I was bad! I still have the N64 and original Xbox hooked up and ready to go along with my 360 and Wii. I just can't see not being able to play Goldeneye and Return to Castle Wolfenstein whenever it pleases me without having to drag everything out and hook up!


----------



## Bremond (Feb 13, 2010)

I regret giving away my Atari 2600, that was before i was old/wise enough to realise the value of keeping old consoles.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Bremond said:


> I regret giving away my Atari 2600, that was before i was old/wise enough to realise the value of keeping old consoles.


Yes with retro gaming the value of some of the old consoles can be kept quite high if in good condition, there is a good market for retro gaming.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Amazing how all these old consoles still work, while the 360 cant seem to manage 3 years . 

There is a lot of nostalgia here I think.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

> Yes Steve, some of the most earlier games were more fun


There are certain developers who need to ask themselves, "Am I having fun playing this" more often during the conceptual stages. That new PS3 game, Heavy Rain, comes to mind. You don't really 'play' the game, you watch cut scenes and randomly press a few buttons to progress the story. Bleh. 

That said, *on the whole*, games are much, much more immersive and fun today than they were 20 and 30 years ago.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

The only one I still pull out occasionally is my turbografx16. I can play double dungeons for hours.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

This subject does bring out the nostalgia in me, as I loved consoles so much, the other one but I did not get was the Neo Geo as the cartridges were so expensive, although they did do a CD version I played it but never bought into it...


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Moonfly said:


> Amazing how all these old consoles still work, while the 360 cant seem to manage 3 years .
> 
> There is a lot of nostalgia here I think.


No kidding im on #5 or 6, you know its bad when you can't even remember how many have exploded on you!


----------



## Bremond (Feb 13, 2010)

I think one of the great things about these old consoles is their reliability, which I always attributed to over engineering of components. Nowdays its all about cost cutting and shortening development and production times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Your not wrong there. I recently had a look inside a newer 360. Funny how MS denied there were any heat issues, yet the new consoles have extra heats syncs in there.

The old consoles just ran smooth and quiet, and forever. I hope next gen follows suit. Its all gone down hill in that respect since the original PSone was launched.

One machine I never ad the pleasure of was the PC Engine, which by all accounts was great.


----------

